
Will Vue.js Become a Giant Like Angular or React? - unicornkrn
https://10clouds.com/blog/vuejs-angular-react/
======
tonydanza
No, like all hotshot frameworks it's already burning out; except in China,
they are about that vue life.

~~~
Can_Not
Laravel's endorsement of VueJS will most likely prevent burnout.

~~~
tonydanza
Are you implying that anyone takes laravel seriously?

